# Old pony's last gymkhana.



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

Sale Pony Club Gymkhana (October 5th 2008)
I took my (28year old) pony to her last outing, and to be honest, when my dad and i arrived, i didnt think that i would stand a chance of winning anything. There were loads of people, and some were from towns and pony clubs that i'd never even heard of before. So, anyway, i unloaded her out of the float and fixed her plates, saddled her up, and took her out to warm up. I went in three classes for the day ( and looking back i dont think Abby would have lasted any more than she did ) The first class there were 5 people, and placings were up to 4th, and as i already knew, i came last. I can remember shedding about two tears as i was walking out of the arena, i have no idea why though haha. The next class there were around 8-10 people, and i didnt place, but i was happy that the judge came up to me and told me how i was a really good rider, but i just needed a better horse. (younger i think he ment!) And he also gave me a few tips about what he, personally, looks for when placing, so i took in what he had told me. During the lunch break, my instuctor, James, found me and said that i should go in the 'Best PC Pony' class, so i did... It just happend to be the same judge as the class before, and as i walked in, he said, "Ah, your back agian? Good luck, and i will be watching you." I felt like i had a chance! All we had to do was a few circles and then go over a 50cm jump in the middle, and i knew Abby and i could both do that. I was the second person to go out of about 16-20 people. But i did the round pretty good and i got put second in the line. After everyone had been i was third in the line, i could not beleive it! I had come third on Abby, my 28year old pony, going against 5-10year old horses, but most of the other horses there didnt really know how to jump or how to go over az pole even, because they were only showy ponys. So i came out of the ring with a massive smile on my face, i was so so happy that Abby had won something at her last outing!! Haha, here are all the photos, some are not very good, because my mum had the bad camera. But yeah, i thaught one white ribbon from Abby was great [=


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

She is such a cutie pie, congrats, you two look like a great team!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I think that's so cool that she's showing at 28. It sounds like she will move into retirement on a positive note. Good for you guys. She is very cute. I have a soft spot for old horses. I love their little gray faces.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

*raises hand and says "questions"* 

what is that around his neck . . . and why are your braids sooo huge (no ofense)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww congrats! You guys look awesome. I too have a special place for old horses. I have a 28 yo too. They're the best!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a beautiful little pony. She is just a darling! Glad she gave you her best shot on her last show! Give that girl a good retirement she deserves it!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, she's precious. You guys look great.  Wow, 28? What great shape she is in, & I also have to say I think it's lovely she had a nice last show! At 28 that's really nice.  She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

What exactly is a gymkhana? Nice pictures!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You told that story so well! 
Glad you two did well in Abby's last show, congratulations


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

(Answer to questions)
In the second last photo, its the ribbon around her neck, and her mane is really thick and boofy so yeah.. haha. 
OH and a gymkhana is a riding comp. with games.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats... that is super exciting.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

congrats. she looks great and you both look like you are having a blast!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

ohhhhhhh . . . hehehe ribons from around here just come with this hook thingy on the back so you can hang them


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

amandaandeggo said:


> ohhhhhhh . . . hehehe ribons from around here just come with this hook thingy on the back so you can hang them


Thats strange.. Well for me anyway.. Where abouts are you from then?


----------

